# Introduction and Question



## Mr_Bill (Aug 23, 2014)

Firstly, hello my name is Bill. As you will quickly see my writing and punctuation are horrible. However, I would like to know if this forum would be a good place to get a review, and advice on a college essay. I struggle with creating topics sentences for the body paragraphs, and punctuation. I do okay with the thesis, and word choices but they are not perfect. Would only need someone to review it and give advice on what I am doing wrong.

Thank you


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 23, 2014)

Bill this is the perfect place to learn the craft of writing, pick which ever form of writing you like and post it in that sub forum, Ask any of the members with the word Mentor under their name for advice and help, a PM to them to give them a heads up of what you need help with goes a long way. 

 I am an old guy who struggles with all of the same things  you do when it comes to the mechanics of writing.  While I had tons of stories none of them ever came out right, when I put them to words, after tons of practice and tons of help from very gracious member here I have improved... I hope :}  

The most important parts of learning to are to actually do it, and then read how others do it, see how they handle the things you struggle with, all of us work on this on a daily basis.  I am often surprised at how candid some members are when asking for advice and help. I thought of many of them as great writers, yet they still asked questions and sought advice on how to get better. It will never end for all of us, don't be shy about something we also have to do...  Welcome to the forum..Bob


----------



## belthagor (Aug 23, 2014)

Welcome Awesome New Member!


----------



## Mr_Bill (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you for that greeting Plasticweld, and thank you belthagor for your help. Wish we would have had more time would have like to pick your brain some on the commas.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 24, 2014)

OOOO Mr Bill! :tickled_pink:

Welcome, glad you decided to join in the fun. Many helpful writers here to give advice. I read through the Da rules thinking maybe no homework help but couldn't find that. Hope to see you around, enjoy the forums!


----------



## aj47 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome.  I'm in college, too.  

I generally don't bring my work here; just my play.  After you level up (ten posts) you can share your work with us.  In the meantime, we have discussion areas where you can ask and answer questions. You can also test yourself by reading our work and giving us honest feedback on what you see.  (This also improves your ability to spot issues with your own work.)

There's a lot going on here--come in, look around, and get comfy.


----------



## Cran (Aug 24, 2014)

Pandora said:


> OOOO Mr Bill! :tickled_pink:
> 
> Welcome, glad you decided to join in the fun. Many helpful writers here to give advice. I read through the Da rules thinking maybe no homework help but couldn't find that. Hope to see you around, enjoy the forums!


The rule of thumb is that we won't do students' homework or assignment for them, but we we are free to help them as much as possible to do these for themselves.


----------



## Mr_Bill (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you, I completely understand. The work was done just needed advice on what I did wrong. More or less a kind of peer review of the paper.


----------



## Cran (Aug 24, 2014)

Mr_Bill said:


> Thank you, I completely understand. The work was done just needed advice on what I did wrong. More or less a kind of peer review of the paper.


And what sort of time frame did you leave yourself for this? When is this paper due?

If it's anytime soon, then your best bet is to PM me or one of the Mentors.


----------



## belthagor (Aug 24, 2014)

I just thought you should know -your inbox is full and I can't send you any more messages till you delete something. Hope you see this soon...


----------



## Mr_Bill (Aug 24, 2014)

It is cleaned out I noticed it when I went to send a message it would not send it. I think because I am new here it has a very low limit.


----------



## Nickleby (Aug 24, 2014)

Mr_Bill said:


> ... As you will quickly see my writing and punctuation are horrible. However, I would like to know if this forum would be a good place to get a review, and advice on a college essay. I struggle with creating topics sentences for the body paragraphs, and punctuation. I do okay with the thesis, and word choices but they are not perfect. Would only need someone to review it and give advice on what I am doing wrong.



 Sample advice--The third sentence doesn't need punctuation at all. The object is a compound object made up of "creating topics sentences" and "punctuation." Once you remove the comma, you might add "with" in front of "punctuation" to keep it clear.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 24, 2014)

If you enjoy the time working on your essay, feel free to stay. I'm sure everyone's willing to aid you on any other ideas you decide to put on paper. I wish you luck with your essay  Hopefully you'll score high.


----------



## Kieran S (Aug 26, 2014)

If you don't already have it, you should check out Strunk and White's 'The Elements of Style'. There are free PDF copies around the Internet, but I prefer to have a proper hard-copy on my writing desk (that is, our kitchen table when the kids are gone to bed!)


----------



## Greimour (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, seems I am late to the party. Oh well.

Welcome to the forum, Bill. 

I think PlasticWeld has already given the perfect welcome post, so I have little left to say. Mostly it is just to reaffirm what he said. Many of us are continuously trying to improve our own knowledge and skills. Whether published or not, the learning never ends and the techniques continue to develop. Here on this forum; helping teach, tutor, guide, encourage and mentor each other is ongoing and endless. Even those who believe they have little knowledge often provide great insight and perspective. I am constantly amazed by the people here and I hope you will be too.

Hoping you find everything you are looking for,


~Kev


----------

